# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  کتاب مرجع خوب

## mehdi_pink_63

با سلام می خواستم از دوستان بپرسم بهترین کتاب مرجع برای آموزش arm به زبان اصلی چیزی پیشنهاد می دن من خودم این کتاب را دیدم بد نبود
ARM System Developer's Guide
از لینک http://www.arm.com/support/resources/arm-books/
لطفا نظر بدید وبهترین را معرفی کنید

----------

